# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال درباره دادن دو کنکور

## asrert

آیا میشه کنکور فناوری اطلاعات و تجربی رو همزمان داد (هر دو رو ثبت نام کردم)

----------


## asrert

یعنی هیشکی نمی دونه

----------


## -AMiN-

*فناوری اطلاعات مگه کنکور داره؟ 
دانشگاه اطلاعات منظورته؟
اگه اونه که باید موقع ثبت نام کنکور علاقه مندی علامت بزنی 
و گزینش بشی
کنکورش جدا نیست با همون تجربی کنکور میدی*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

*کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات it
درسته ؟
کارشناسی ارشد 96 که برگزار شده
در کل فکر میکنم بشه کارشناسی ارشد و کنکور سراسری رو میشه همزمان شرکت کرد*

----------


## asrert

نه بابا هنو 18 سالمه کارشناسی ارشد کجا بود. خخخخخ

----------


## rezagmi

> آیا میشه کنکور فناوری اطلاعات و تجربی رو همزمان داد (هر دو رو ثبت نام کردم)


فناوری اطلاعات دیگه چه صیغه‌ایه؟؟؟؟

----------


## asrert

IT یا Information Technology

----------


## maliarefi

> IT یا Information Technology


منظورتون کنکور ریاضی و تجربی با هم ؟؟؟؟ و از طریق کنکور ریاضی به رشته it برید آره ؟؟؟
اگه منظورتون این باشه بر اساس قوانین دو کنکور هم زمان نمیشه نمیشه داد فقط میشه در یک گروه شرکت کنید

----------

